# norman is an adorable bowlegged cat, don't you agree?



## Lolagurl (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's cute


----------



## Barbara B (Feb 21, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

He is cute! Love the big eyes!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Lol! So cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

He's a cutie! I love his coloring and his white bib.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree!!! He is adorable!


----------

